# fireworks MX Schlüsselform zeichnen



## scarf (11. Februar 2004)

hi,

bin in sachen gfx leider nicht so bewandert und bräuchte nen bild in der form eines schlüssels. kann mir da jemand weiter helfen ? am besten mal nen bissl erklären wie ich das machen kann.

danke


----------



## swampdragon (11. Februar 2004)

*Schlüssel*

Prinzipiell ist die Frage was für ein Schlüssel es werden soll, da Fireworks verschiedene Möglichkeiten des Zeichnen/Malens gibt.

Grundsätzlich würde ich erst mal versuchen ob ich ein Foto des Schlüssels auftreiben kann (evtl. auch aus dem Web sollte nur die richtige Grösse haben).

Dieses öffnest Du in Fireworks bzw. importierst es in ein bestehendes Dokument.

Dann zeichnest Du die Konturen mit dem kleine Füller bei den Vektorwerkzeugen (arbeite mit einer englischen Version da heisst das Werkzeug pen-tool) Punkt für Punkt nach. Rundungen erreichst Du indem du, wenn Du den Punkt gesetzt hast ,die Maustaste gedrückt hältst und die Maus nach rechts oder links bewegst. Du wirst schnell feststellen, das du mit der Mausbewegung den Kurvenradius bestimmst.

Wenn Du den Pfad Schließt kannst Du in mit einer entsprechenden Farbfüllung versehen und evtl Verzierungen wie Aufschriften (z.B. Seriennummer) oder Einkerbungen hinzufügen oder auch Schattierungen.

Grundsätzlich würde ich den Schlüssel ruhig relativ gross zeichnen, da dies einfacher ist und Vektorgrafiken frei skalierbar sind.


----------

